# Festplatte auslesen



## lordofscotland (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Community,

als erstes ein gesundes neues Jahr euch allen hier bei Tutorials.de und mögen eure guten Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen.

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich hab eine 200GB HDD die anscheinden das zeitliche gesegnet hat, laut Windows sind die Partitionen C und D komplette leer und nur E mit ca. 150GB Größe und NTFS als Filesystem sind alle Daten noch da.

Wie kann ich bei einem eventuellem Komplettausfall die Daten von der E-Partition retten?

Hab es bereits mit einem Live Linux versucht doch keine Chance auf NTFS zuzugreifen.


Vielen Dank 

Lordofscotland


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Januar 2007)

Such mal (ich denk im Linux-Forum, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht) nach Slax. Ich hab hier mal eine Liste mit, meiner Meinung nach, sinnvollen Modulen dafuer gepostet um das ganze zu einer Art Rescue-CD zu machen. Da hast Du dann auch NTFS-Support, sogar schreibend.


----------



## octo124 (2. Januar 2007)

Bevor du stundenlange Handstände zur Datenrettung machst, solltest du evt. zuerst mal versuchen, die Partitionsinfotabelle in wenigen Minuten zu recovern.
Bau die Platte als Slave in einen XP-PC ein, entpacke Testdisk in einen Ordner auf der Master-HD, starte im Subordner Win die winexe und folge der Anleitung hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869

Falls Probleme+Fragen, fertige jeweilige Screens an vor dem Tastendrücken!! und stell sie online (z.B. imageshack).


----------



## lordofscotland (2. Januar 2007)

Leider ist das Problem aufgetreten das sich die HDD verabschiedet hat und anscheinden nur noch E vorhanden ist.
Wie komme ich nun an die Daten ran ohne mir irgendwie ein Linux  mit NTFS - Treibern selber bauen zu müssen? (wo ich auch keinerlei Ahnung von hätte)

Und das die Platte einen Hau weghat weiss ich daher das sich WinXP Prof nicht installieren lässt, sprich beim Formatieren bei 50% abbricht und eine nette Fehlermeldung ausgibt.


Dank im Voraus

lordofscotland


----------



## octo124 (3. Januar 2007)

Siehe oben:
Platte in einen anderen PC als Slave und dann mittels Testdisk arbeiten - k.A. warum du diesen Weg nicht gehen willst, in 10 Min. inkl. Einbau weiss ich Bescheid, ob dein Prob an einem Fehler des MBR/Parttabelle liegt oder tiefergreifender = deine Info "Und das die Platte einen Hau weghat weiss ich daher das sich WinXP Prof nicht installieren lässt, sprich beim Formatieren bei 50% abbricht und eine nette Fehlermeldung ausgibt." besagt nix zur Ursache.

Aber dann geh eben die Tippeltappeltour:
Besorge + brenne dir die UltimateBootCD http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
Starte zuerst das dort genau! zu deiner HD passende Diagnosetool (Anleitung unter Support beim HD-Hersteller) - wenn du die Platte nicht weisst, lese das mit AIDA16 aus ( dito UBCD ). Damit ist deine Info erstmal etwas glaubwürdiger oder haltlos.
Danach wiederum Testdisk einsetzen - ist auch auf der UBCD drauf.

Und wenn du alleine nicht klarkommst - oben schrieb ich was dann zu tun ist.

Und zu guter letzt der stundenlange Weg mittels diverser Datenrettungssoftware - gleiche Link wie erste Antwort ganz unten.
Dazu brauchst du wiederum die "defekte HD" unbedingt als Slave in einen Zweit-PC inkl. auf der Master genug freien Platz = jeder Schreibzugriff auf deiner jetzigen Platte erhöht die Chancen für Hobbydatenretter gegen NULL.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Januar 2007)

lordofscotland hat gesagt.:


> Wie komme ich nun an die Daten ran ohne mir irgendwie ein Linux  mit NTFS - Treibern selber bauen zu müssen? (wo ich auch keinerlei Ahnung von hätte)


Bei Slax musst Du nichts gross selbst bauen. Du laedst das ISO-File runter, die im anderen Thread genannten Module und kopierst diese einfach in das Image, z.B. per UltraISO oder einem vergleichbaren Programm.
Das ganze dann auf CD roesten, 15 Minuten ziehen lassen, Sauce drauf, lecker...


----------

